# Poland - Museum and armoured gun wagons



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend sent me these photos from his recent trip to Warsaw. _(At least they parked everything in an old station - not in a muddy field!)_


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics 

That green locomotive looks like some kind of sea serpent


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------

